# Recent shop tool modifications



## CallMeAL (May 18, 2014)

Hello,

Here are a couple of video I have recently posted on Youtube concerning tool modifications.  The first highlights mods I have done to my Harbor Freight 4X6 band saw through the years to improve it's utility and ease of use.  Most of these are  my version of several mods accumulated from various sources around the web.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8L8StC-As0[/ame]

The second is about a set of articulated shelve I built to allow easier vise changes on my mill.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1i3qRpPhi9Q[/ame]

I hope these are of interest and that some may find something useful you can use in your shop.

Al


----------



## Swifty (May 18, 2014)

Hi Al, I like the idea of the shelves for the vices and rotary table, sure beats heavy lifting and back damage.

Paul.


----------

